

Milano: Hacking Team Malware Detection Utility - xdmnl
https://www.rooksecurity.com/hacking-team-malware-detection-utility/

======
xdmnl
Source is available on GitHub :
[https://github.com/RookLabs/milano](https://github.com/RookLabs/milano)

